# Ekg - coding for medical clinic



## kimber3179 (Nov 9, 2011)

I am confused as to billing the Ekg interpretation for the family physicians in our facility. I was told we can only bill one cpt code 93010 for every 3 ekgs done on the same day. There are many times when their patients have more than one ekg on the same day. I do the coding for medical clinic and the professional coding for the ER and Hospital. And what documentation is required to bill an 93010? On the clinic side I code both the TC and Interpt seperately, on the same claim, I am thinking it should 93000 when it is done in the clinic. Any help in making things clearer, would be greatly appreciated. By the way we are a critical access hospital and a rural health clinic if that makes a difference.


----------



## kbarron (Nov 10, 2011)

We also are a CAH. In our Practices the providers use 93000 with medically necessary diagnosis codes. When the provider does EKG in Hospital, they can only charge for interp 93010 as the facility (hospital) charges for the technical component. What modifiers are you using for multiple procedures done on the same day? I hope this helps.


----------

